# Full Fighting Order?



## kc-limoges (14 May 2011)

So I'm kinda new to all of this. I was just wondering what exactly FFO(Full Fighting Order) consists of. 
Can any one give me a run down of all the kit that's included? 

I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bdcasey916 (14 May 2011)

It is everything that you would wear going into battle.  It would be your helment, your BEW, your tacvest, rifle, gas mask.  Some people can argue that it also includes your frag vest and gloves.  
Make sure that you search for things on here, I did a quick search using 'full fighting order' and scrolled down and it was hit #17, .  There are lots of things to know about the military and lots of experience on this site.  Just remember, before asking, do a search to check.
Welcome to the site


----------



## kc-limoges (14 May 2011)

Thanks. I had actually done a search, I guess I didn't scroll down enough cause it didn't show up in the first few posts. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BDTyre (18 May 2011)

I suppose it dpeends on who you ask. I've been told FFO is tacvest/webbing, weapon and helmet as that is what you need to fight. BEWs, gloves and frag vest fall under PPE (personal protective equipment). But then so does the helmet. Others say you wont be fighting without your frag vest, gloves and BEW so they're also part of the FFO. Invariably, if someone says a task requires FFO, you're going to get someone who asks "does that mean BEWs/gloves?"


----------



## jeffb (21 May 2011)

In my unit we wear our frag vest, gloves, BEW and helmet whenever we wear our tac vest and whenever FFO is the dress.


----------



## ottawaguy25 (17 Jan 2012)

FFO Full fighting order BEW's Gloves Tac Vest Frag Vest( Ask yoru CoC about this one) Helmet.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2012)

ottawaguy25 said:
			
		

> FFO Full fighting order BEW's Gloves Tac Vest Frag Vest( Ask yoru CoC about this one) Helmet.



Not all (if any) units have FRAG VEST at least in the Reserves.


----------



## ottawaguy25 (17 Jan 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Not all (if any) units have FRAG VEST at least in the Reserves.



Sorry I didn't know that.  I know as a Dragoon we always go with the frag.  I think they want us to start using it on a BFT as well.


----------



## LordSnow (17 Jan 2012)

Frag vest, Tac vest (Rig), helmet, BEW, weapon(s), gloves. 
up to chain of command for gas mask,  also ask if you should have plates in your frag vest.


----------



## ottawaguy25 (17 Jan 2012)

Pte Cherry said:
			
		

> Frag vest, Tac vest (Rig), helmet, BEW, weapon(s), gloves.
> up to chain of command for gas mask,  also ask if you should have plates in your frag vest.



you have plates wow we only had those for work up training


----------



## CountDC (22 Feb 2012)

and to think we used to have weapon, ammo, helmet, webbing, spare socks, smokes, spare canteen of firewater, 3 rubbers and off you went.   :warstory:


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Feb 2012)

Generally everyone that has answered is correct. Units will differ, dependent on mission, task etc.

Beware though that some people think everyone needs to carry the same kit and look the same no matter what the task of the soldier maybe.

I am not one of  them.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Generally everyone that has answered is correct. Units will differ, dependent on mission, task etc.
> 
> Beware though that some people think everyone needs to carry the same kit and look the same no matter what the task of the soldier maybe.
> 
> I am not one of  them.



I know Jim, some list have you will carry xyz in your left front pocket and rstp in your right pocket.....


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I know Jim, some list have you will carry xyz in your left front pocket and rstp in your right pocket.....



Actually it's abc in your left front pouch, and a spare fghi in your right pants pocket....


----------



## CountDC (23 Feb 2012)

lol - funny to see some units still doing the "in this pocket you will have" .  Use to drive my MCpl's/Sgt crazy everytime they said that and I would ask "I am left handed, do I switch them to the opposite side?"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (23 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Generally everyone that has answered is correct. Units will differ, dependent on mission, task etc.
> 
> Beware though that some people think everyone needs to carry the same kit and look the same no matter what the task of the soldier maybe.
> 
> I am not one of  them.



I can see some CSMs having a coronary with the new Tac Tailor rigs being trialled if they become issue. Having 7 or 8 different TacVest kit lay outs dependant on one's role in the section ;D.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Feb 2012)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> I can see some CSMs having a coronary with the new Tac Tailor rigs being trialled if they become issue. Having 7 or 8 different TacVest kit lay outs dependant on one's role in the section ;D.



I recall being on course where the school issued a full set of webbing - so I had my set of webbing, the way I liked it, for the field, and the school set of webbing, the way they liked it, for display.


----------

